# Should the Heat retire Shaq's jersey too?



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I feel silly asking this considering Jordan and Marino had theirs, but would this be the first player to have it retired by two teams? Tim Hardaway played only one more season as a Heatian than he did. 

Which franchise is he more deserving to be honored for? His time in Miami or Orlando?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I feel silly asking this considering Jordan and Marino had theirs, but would this be the first player to have it retired by two teams? Tim Hardaway played only one more season as a Heatian than he did.
> 
> Which franchise is he more deserving to be honored for? His time in Miami or Orlando?


I'm assuming Jabbar's number is retired in two spots, if you were asking that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No shaq no championship. Retire his bumber


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Miami got, what, two good years out of him before he quit? I wouldn't fault the franchise if they felt he wasn't around long enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Didnt think so a couple of years ago, but the bad feelings between Shaq and the Heat seem to have subsided a lot. 

I think it'll happen eventually. Probably have to wait until after Wade retires and gets his number retired though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Didnt think so a couple of years ago, but the bad feelings between Shaq and the Heat seem to have subsided a lot.
> 
> I think it'll happen eventually. Probably have to wait until after Wade retires and gets his number retired though.


This.


If it was up to me, no. Not the way he burnt bridges when he left.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Absolutely*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This is a no brainer for a team like Miami. I can see it being debatable for one of the NBA's elite franchises like Boston. The only question here is the timing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Miami got, what, two good years out of him before he quit? I wouldn't fault the franchise if they felt he wasn't around long enough.


How many did they get out of Tim?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Two good years including a championship

Plus I don't care what anyone says he should've been MVP in 06

I feel like he brought them to name value and relevance after the dead period when Zo fell off.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> Two good years including a championship
> 
> Plus I don't care what anyone says he should've been MVP in 06
> 
> I feel like he brought them to name value and relevance after the dead period when Zo fell off.


'05


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Burned too many bridges after leaving.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> How many did they get out of Tim?


I'll be the first to admit that teams have retired numbers too freely in the past - the Celtics are more guilty of this than anyone. I mean, do Odom and Bynum get their numbers retired by the Lakers? What about Chandler in Dallas?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'll be the first to admit that teams have retired numbers too freely in the past - the Celtics are more guilty of this than anyone. I mean, do Odom and Bynum get their numbers retired by the Lakers? What about Chandler in Dallas?


Different teams have different standards. Some teams retire 6 for the 6th man (fans). Most teams hang division and conference banners (lakers don't).

You look at a franchises lowest contributor that had his jersey retired and if said player did more he gets in. For the Lakers it's Wilkes so no on odom. For the mavs it's Derek Harper so hell no to chandler. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> You look at a franchises lowest contributor that had his jersey retired and if said player did more he gets in. For the Lakers it's Wilkes so no on odom. For the mavs it's Derek Harper so hell no to chandler.


Eh, I don't like that metric. Just because you have one guy that probably shouldn't be up there doesn't mean you need six.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If y'all don't sit y'all fan asses back and stop trying to give everything some rigid standard

Ownership can hang whoever well they damn please...there's more important things to worry about


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you just drop a "Don't discuss what you can't control" on us?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not even about controlling it's just stupid conversation

I could see if the Lakers didn't ever retire Shaq's number or something, but to quibble over why this or that player got in is a little pompous..If they own the team they can do what they want, maybe certain players have sentimental value to them...and who are we to whine about that


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> It's not even about controlling it's just stupid conversation
> 
> I could see if the Lakers didn't ever retire Shaq's number or something, but to quibble over why this or that player got in is a little pompous..If they own the team they can do what they want, maybe certain players have sentimental value to them...and who are we to whine about that


Yea, it's not like somebody started a thread asking us what we think or anything! A basketball forum is no place for opinions on basketball players!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:gay:

Don't hit me with that weak shit

Because then y'all will be the main people to come into a thread you disagree with on some "why are we talking about this"

Y'all just went in on the JBKB guy


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If Shaq played out the rest of his career here then yes.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Dre said:


> :gay:
> 
> Don't hit me with that weak shit
> 
> ...


I dunno, with the Lakers retiring Shaq's jersey it seems like a logical moment to ask if anyone else should retire his number as well. He _did_ win a title in Miami and take Orlando to the Finals. It's not like I'm saying they shouldn't retire Wade's number or that Mike Miller should have his jersey in the rafters because of his game five outburst last spring.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> If y'all don't sit y'all fan asses back and stop trying to give everything some rigid standard
> 
> Ownership can hang whoever well they damn please...there's more important things to worry about


Not a "rigid standard." Just don't buy logic of why he shouldn't have it retired based on something that applies to another player that did have it retired (length of tenure). 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

